# Culture E-Juice Available at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/4/15)

It's finally here:




A fine collection of premium e-juice from The Steam Masters now available at Sir Vape.

Culture is mixed in the USA and bottled in RSA.

Ingredients
40% Propylene Glycol, 60% Vegetable Glycerine , 
Natural and Artificial food flavouring and Nicotine 
and sterile water. 

100% alcohol free.

6mg & 12mg 

Only R140 for 30ml

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/culture

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/4/15)

*Culture - Limelight*

A cosmopolitan vape affair!!

Juicy grapefruit and a blast of key lime come together in this signature flavour.
A perfect balance of sweet and sour.


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/culture/products/culture-limelight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Has anyone tried these juices yet and can elaborate more on the flavor profiles or maybe a review?
Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape (13/4/15)

*Culture - Lemoberry *
A soda pop vape sensation!! 

Traditional lemonade cooler with a raspberry summer twist.

40% Propylene Glycol, 60% Vegetable Glycerine , 
Natural and Artificial food flavouring and Nicotine 
and sterile water. 100% alcohol free.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/culture/products/culture-lemoberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/4/15)

This looks tasty!

I am ordering now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

The Lemoberry sounds a bit like @Silver Lime Ice but without the Rasberries 

@Sir Vape, does the Lemoberry have any menthol in it?


----------



## Sir Vape (13/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> The Lemoberry sounds a bit like @Silver Lime Ice but without the Rasberries
> 
> @Sir Vape, does the Lemoberry have any menthol in it?




Hey bro

No menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Oh good stuff then 
Thanks bro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (25/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Oh good stuff then
> Thanks bro!


 No probs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (25/4/15)

I have a bottle o the lemoberry..... Steeping is the only way to go with this baby.


----------

